# Help needed with my 16" Porter Cable Omnijig



## Stewy323 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey all,

I bought my Omnijig about a year ago used, and it's been working wonderfully ever since I bought it. However, I recently needed to adjust the jig so that it could do half-blind variably spaced dovetails in a 1/2" piece of wood, and that's where things got messed up.

This is the Omnjig I own. It is the newest 16" one on the market, model number 55160. http://www.amazon.com/Porter-55160-16-Inch-Omnijig-Joinery/dp/B000HGL59W

I went through the instruction manual and followed every step exactly. The problem I'm having is that the dovetails pins are too narrow (or the tails are too wide, or a little of both!) This is causing my joints not to fit together tightly- there's about a 3/32 gap between the sides of the tails and the pins.

Usually you'd adjust the height of the router bit to solve this problem, but in this case it doesn't work. I adjust the height of the bit, recut both the pins and the tails, and the problem is exactly the same. I'm using the correct template (G4) (the same template and router bit are used for both the pins and the tails) and the correct D4 router bit.

I just spent three hours in the shop making 20+ cuts, and they all turn out like this. As far as I can tell, the B1 stops and the stops on the router jig template are correct. The board looks like it ought to… if the pins were wider, or the template was a little narrower.

PS. In the pictures, I realize that one of my boards was not square. This is not the issue. This problem exists even when the boards are completely square with each other. Hopefully these pictures someone enough of a clue to give me a hand, I'm about ready to throw the whole jig away!


----------



## PC24omni (Aug 24, 2012)

Double check your using the right guide bushing.


----------

